# BMW boss confirms FWD future



## texmln (Jun 23, 2005)

That's pretty revolting.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

:flush:


----------



## fryebaby161 (Mar 26, 2009)

All I have to say is Boo.....


----------



## E46 323iBeamers (Jan 29, 2010)

One word is "UGH"!!!!! SO TACKY!!!!!!!


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Where the hell is this company(BMW) going?


----------



## E46 323iBeamers (Jan 29, 2010)

Count me in too. I concur with you too dude!!!!!! I love BMW but not too thrilled with the sheer fact how they're putting BMW at stake in the near future....... Wake up BMW!!!!


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

E46 323iBeamers said:


> Count me in too. I concur with you too dude!!!!!! I love BMW but not too thrilled with the sheer fact how they're putting BMW at stake in the near future....... Wake up BMW!!!!


I may be headed to Porsche after my stay here is done. I mean even if BMW goes back and re-emphasizes philosophy again (Ultimate Driving Machine), they'll be turbocharging every god [email protected] thing by then. Hey, I don't have to buy a Panamera do I?


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

this makes me want to sell my normally-aspirated, 6-speed, RWD M Roady even less. BMW is having some serious identity issues.


----------



## AlibabaG420 (Mar 21, 2010)

I wanna cry now


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

OK, OK, a few slow breaths here. It is not likely to be anything above the 1 series. Who knows, they may come up with a two door hatchback even smaller than a 1 series. The could call it the 'point five' series.....


----------



## E46 323iBeamers (Jan 29, 2010)

I certaintly agree with you in regards to BMW identity issue (FWD), Ugh!!! Are are they thinking @ Headquarter?!!!! This is sooooooo "PATHETIC"!!!! Can't fathom why they think by selling FWD it'll increase there sales!!!! We should Email them asap to halt FWD asap before they lose loyal clients who value DRIVING THE ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE!!!! Spread the words Beamer Drivers!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

i could make my BMW front wheel drive by removing the rear driveshaft lawl


----------



## mfumbesi (Oct 6, 2009)

In other news


> Most owners think 1 Series is FWD


.

Please find the story here http://www.wheels24.co.za/Content/News/General_News/5/ad8a970317554b9b96edcf27383b1938/26-03-2010-08-06/Most_owners_think_1_Series_is_FWD.
I think I'm going to be sick.

From the link:


> Explaining himself during a conference call after the media conference last week to analysts, Reithofer said during a survey of BMW 1 Series owners, it was found 80% of them believed their cars were in fact front-wheel drive.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

That's no big deal, just but the BMW roundel on the Mini and there you have it, you don't have to mess with any other BMW Model.


----------

